# Out Now! World Strings Oud - an artistic collaboration between Evolution Series and Associate Professor Kim Cunio $99 End of Year Sale!



## pulse (Aug 2, 2019)

We are very proud to present our second World Strings instrument the ‘Oud’ - an artistic collaboration between Associate Professor Kim Cunio and Evolution Series.

Kim’s in-depth knowledge of world music, his musical technique and unique playing style enabled us to craft an exclusive and inspiring virtual playing experience.












The Oud is currently available for a special *promo price of $99 (USD) ($139 RRP)* till the end of August.

For more information please head to:

https://www.evolutionseries.com


----------



## rottoy (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## pulse (Aug 2, 2019)

rottoy said:


>



Lol Ah the memories


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 2, 2019)

pulse said:


> View attachment 21586


Percussions or Not? 
Maybe ethnic Strings???


----------



## pulse (Aug 2, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> Percussions or Not?
> Maybe ethnic Strings???


Not Percussion


----------



## Mornats (Aug 2, 2019)

Deep sampled rolling boulders...


----------



## pulse (Aug 2, 2019)

Mornats said:


> Deep sampled rolling boulders...


I'll make sure to include the bonus screaming patch... it took us a few attempts to deeply capture the fear as the boulder flew towards us!!


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 2, 2019)

Hummmm..Cool.....Not percussions....so ethnic instruments ..winds or.....Strings!!!!!! Very interesting....or...vocals....


----------



## pulse (Aug 2, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> Hummmm..Cool.....Not percussions....so ethnic instruments ..winds or.....Strings!!!!!! Very interesting....or...vocals....


Well I can definitely confirm it's something deeply sampled from the Middle East


----------



## D Halgren (Aug 2, 2019)

pulse said:


> Well I can definitely confirm it's something deeply sampled from the Middle East


Camel choirs!!! First of it's kind!


----------



## pulse (Aug 2, 2019)

D Halgren said:


> Camel choirs!!! First of it's kind!


With a bonus camel spit patch?


----------



## Digivolt (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Denkii (Aug 2, 2019)

Deep sampled sahara wind.

Edit: read middle East just now. Alright...deep sampled oil drill then.


----------



## pulse (Aug 2, 2019)

Digivolt said:


>



It was a true collaboration with the Aliens. The microphones were truely ‘Out of this world’ lol sorry Dad joke here


----------



## pulse (Aug 2, 2019)

Denkii said:


> Deep sampled sahara wind.
> 
> Edit: read middle East just now. Alright...deep sampled oil drill then.



Next project! I’ll make note to sample it turning Clockwise then Counterclockwise at multi speed variations.


----------



## Digivolt (Aug 2, 2019)

pulse said:


> It was a true collaboration with the Aliens. The microphones were truely ‘Out of this world’ lol sorry Dad joke here



I wonder what the impulse responses from inside the pyramids would be like for reverbs


----------



## erica-grace (Aug 2, 2019)

Sorry, but I grow weary and tired of this type of advertising. I don't mind a teaser, where we get an idea of what it is, but this "something is coming" with no hint whatsoever is annoying. Why bother? Why not just wait until it is ready to be released? If not, at least let on to what it is in a general sense.

That said, I wish you - and all developers - the best of luck with your project.


----------



## pulse (Aug 2, 2019)

Digivolt said:


> I wonder what the impulse responses from inside the pyramids would be like for reverbs


No artificial Impulse responses here... just real room microphones  but that said we did try for impulses though the aliens kept making too much noise every time we ran the frequency sweep in the room... it made it impossible to capture!


----------



## pulse (Aug 2, 2019)

erica-grace said:


> Sorry, but I grow weary and tired of this type of advertising. I don't mind a teaser, where we get an idea of what it is, but this "something is coming" with no hint whatsoever is annoying. Why bother? Why not just wait until it is ready to be released? If not, at least let on to what it is in a general sense.
> 
> That said, I wish you - and all developers - the best of luck with your project.


Hi Erica I do understand some people aren't a big fan of this pre teaser approach... though I'm just trying to have a little fun leading up to release. Next week isn't far away


----------



## SBK (Aug 3, 2019)

What would be it? Camel snoring and farts? :D :D


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Aug 3, 2019)

Looking forward to hearing more! Evolution Series is quality stuff.


----------



## pulse (Aug 3, 2019)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Looking forward to hearing more! Evolution Series is quality stuff.


Many thanks! We are pretty painfully slow on releasing new products as we get a little OCD in the studio. To be honest if money was my one true goal in life I don't think I would be doing sample libraries


----------



## Zee (Aug 7, 2019)

I was just thinking what have Evolution Series been up to and i couldn't be happier when i found this post (especially since i am Egyptian) so i'm looking forward to this with high expectations


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Aug 7, 2019)

erica-grace said:


> Sorry, but I grow weary and tired of this type of advertising. I don't mind a teaser, where we get an idea of what it is, but this "something is coming" with no hint whatsoever is annoying. Why bother? Why not just wait until it is ready to be released? If not, at least let on to what it is in a general sense.
> 
> That said, I wish you - and all developers - the best of luck with your project.



But then again, there's nothing easier to ignore than a forum post. Especially ones with no real information. 

I don't see how these teasers are doing any harm. It's a neat way for a developer to spark a little bit of anticipation and I imagine a lot of people actually find it fun to look forward to a proper announcement and see what it might be.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 7, 2019)

Got it: Gregorian Camel Choir !!!


----------



## pulse (Aug 7, 2019)

Zee said:


> I was just thinking what have Evolution Series been up to and i couldn't be happier when i found this post (especially since i am Egyptian) so i'm looking forward to this with high expectations


Thanks Zee hope you like our next entry  As a general note I'm a huge fan of the sounds from the Middle East. The instruments have such a unique character. So inspiring! We are spoilt for choice of things to sample and record!


----------



## pulse (Aug 7, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> But then again, there's nothing easier to ignore than a forum post. Especially ones with no real information.
> 
> I don't see how these teasers are doing any harm. It's a neat way for a developer to spark a little bit of anticipation and I imagine a lot of people actually find it fun to look forward to a proper announcement and see what it might be.


Thanks Jimmy I appreciate the support. End of the day this pre-teaser thing is a small way for us developer types to celebrate a new release... a nice way to add a bit of fun after all the months (and more) of slaving in the studio lol


----------



## pulse (Aug 7, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> Got it: Gregorian Camel Choir !!!


Those Camels are surely talented! No need for Melodyne! The sound of angels!


----------



## axb312 (Aug 8, 2019)

Already August 9th here...


----------



## pulse (Aug 8, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Already August 9th here...



Sorry for the delay! World Strings Oud is now officially released  More information in the first post


----------



## pulse (Aug 8, 2019)

Also sorry to disappoint anyone expecting an epic camel library!  I'll add it to the wish list lol


----------



## Zee (Aug 8, 2019)

It sounds phenomenal you've really gave the low dynamics the attention they deserve and those legato and Hammer on/pull offs are great, i was hoping for a Rababa but this is also great, i hope you do consider sampling more middle eastern instruments


----------



## pulse (Aug 8, 2019)

Zee said:


> It sounds phenomenal you've really gave the low dynamics the attention they deserve and those legato and Hammer on/pull offs are great, i was hoping for a Rababa but this is also great, i hope you do consider sampling more middle eastern instruments


Hey Zee many thanks for the kind words. It was an epic journey to sample correctly. The reality is sampling a solo instrument correctly can be harder than doing a full ensemble as transitions (Legato and Portamento) can stick out like a sore thumb... very hard to hide things 

I definitely love sampling Middle Eastern instruments... so fingers crossed for the future


----------



## Braveheart (Aug 8, 2019)

pulse said:


> Sorry for the delay! World Strings Oud is now officially released  More information in the first post


Any special discount for someone who already owns all your other products?


----------



## pulse (Aug 8, 2019)

Braveheart said:


> Any special discount for someone who already owns all your other products?



We definitely look after our customers  We sent out a special voucher gift to our users. Check your junk mail otherwise if you don’t have it please send me an email to:

info(at)evolutionseries.com

And I’ll help you out. I’m just away from my computer so I’ll need a couple of hours before I can do anything.

Many Thanks!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Aug 8, 2019)

Sounds amazing Anthony, very detailed and natural and the body resonance has been captured very well. May I ask is it a Turkish or Arabian Oud?


----------



## pulse (Aug 8, 2019)

Lode_Runner said:


> Sounds amazing Anthony, very detailed and natural and the body resonance has been captured very well. May I ask is it a Turkish or Arabian Oud?


Many thanks mate! It is a lovely Turkish instrument... such a pleasure to record


----------



## ABalvin (Aug 9, 2019)

Congrats on the release! Hopefully i can buy it soon!


----------



## pulse (Aug 9, 2019)

ABalvin said:


> Congrats on the release! Hopefully i can buy it soon!


Many thanks! Greatly appreciate the support!


----------



## axb312 (Aug 9, 2019)

How long will the intro period last?


----------



## pulse (Aug 9, 2019)

axb312 said:


> How long will the intro period last?



Hey axb312 till the end of August


----------



## Robo Rivard (Aug 9, 2019)

38 GB for a single instrument?... It's hard to believe.


----------



## pulse (Aug 9, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> 38 GB for a single instrument?... It's hard to believe.


Yeah its crazy... the reality is that we went above and beyond the call of duty with this instrument. Multi microphone, lots of velocities, techniques and round robin plus hammer on/off and portamento fast/slow. The hammer on/off have 4 round robin and the portamento slides have 2 round robin. All that combined makes a large instrument.

The irony is that a single instrument done to a high degree is no different to recording a high quality ensemble except that you are recording one musician vs a group.

End of the day OCD kicked in and we wanted to make something special


----------



## Batrawi (Aug 10, 2019)

Zee said:


> (especially since i am Egyptian)


menawar ya m3allem


----------



## Monkberry (Aug 10, 2019)

This sounds fantastic. Great job!!


----------



## Zee (Aug 10, 2019)

Batrawi said:


> menawar ya m3allem


i've always wanted to comment about the your avatar xD
Brilliant


----------



## pulse (Aug 10, 2019)

Monkberry said:


> This sounds fantastic. Great job!!


Thanks mate!


----------



## pulse (Aug 10, 2019)

Just got sent a new Oud track by the talented multi instrumentalist and composer Meena Shamaly!!!


----------



## Blakus (Aug 10, 2019)

Well this sounds pretty sweet!


----------



## chillbot (Aug 10, 2019)

Blakus said:


> Well this sounds pretty sweet!


It is a gud ud.

Can't wait to actually use it, but playing around with it sounds fantastic.


----------



## pulse (Aug 10, 2019)

chillbot said:


> It is a gud ud.
> 
> Can't wait to actually use it, but playing around with it sounds fantastic.


Thanks mate! Hope you have fun with it!!!


----------



## pulse (Aug 10, 2019)

Blakus said:


> Well this sounds pretty sweet!


Meena is a talented fellow! 

By the way Blakus I'm a fan! Love your work too!


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Aug 10, 2019)

I forgot all about this great build-up, due to unexpected life events this week, and am surprised it ended up being an Oud (I was expecting a Kemence library).

Thanks for letting us know that it's a Turkish Oud. Those designs are some of the better ones. But it's not accurate to break Ouds down into binary Turkish vs. Arabic. What most people mean by Arabic is Egyptian, and those are mostly considered beginner's models. For a long time, the best luthiers were in Syria, but due to Civil War, some have fled, or have had to temporarily close shop to focus on survival. It's sad. Similarly with Iraq, but in that country, there are additionally some interesting regional variants.

ISW, Sonokinetic, and Eduardo Tarilonte have also all chosen to sample Turkish Ouds. Rast Sound did a Moroccan Oud. I don't think Native Instruments identified what is used in their Discovery Series Middle East library. It will be nice if someone can do a shootout of these libraries.

I will unfortunately probably have to miss the intro sale, as my life situation changed suddenly and drastically this week and I have to avoid any expenses other than food for a while. I don't even know the price, or the discount, and am almost afraid to look at the product site to find out.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Aug 10, 2019)

Meanwhile, for some perspective on the basis of raw statistics alone, the two main top-end dedicated Oud libraries so far are tiny in comparison to this 118 GB beast. ISW's is 2.5 GB, and Sonokinetic's is 9.5 GB.

I think a key point of differentiation that might come up, is the handling of scales and tunings. As these also vary quite a bit between regions and traditions, it will be interesting to compare the approach of each library, and also how quarter-tones are dealt with (in the context of keyboard-triggering and how intuitive and quick it can be along with support in the context of glissando/portamento). Or even how friendly they are to wind controller and other alternate MIDI input devices such as the ones from ROLI and other similar approaches.


----------



## axb312 (Aug 10, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Meanwhile, for some perspective on the basis of raw statistics alone, the two main top-end dedicated Oud libraries so far are tiny in comparison to this 118 GB beast. ISW's is 2.5 GB, and Sonokinetic's is 9.5 GB.
> 
> I think a key point of differentiation that might come up, is the handling of scales and tunings. As these also vary quite a bit between regions and traditions, it will be interesting to compare the approach of each library, and also how quarter-tones are dealt with (in the context of keyboard-triggering and how intuitive and quick it can be along with support in the context of glissando/portamento).



This lib. Is 38 GB compressed. Still massive compared to the competition but this is the number you should consider for a comparison.


----------



## Batrawi (Aug 11, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> I forgot all about this great build-up, due to unexpected life events this week, and am surprised it ended up being an Oud (I was expecting a Kemence library).
> 
> Thanks for letting us know that it's a Turkish Oud. Those designs are some of the better ones. But it's not accurate to break Ouds down into binary Turkish vs. Arabic. What most people mean by Arabic is Egyptian, and those are mostly considered beginner's models. For a long time, the best luthiers were in Syria, but due to Civil War, some have fled, or have had to temporarily close shop to focus on survival. It's sad. Similarly with Iraq, but in that country, there are additionally some interesting regional variants.
> 
> ...


Hope you get past this situation & everything gets back on track soon.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Aug 11, 2019)

Hah, even 38 GB is monstrous! But yeah, it's not always obvious which libraries are compressed or not, looking at the installation folders.

Batrawi, thanks for your empathy. It's actually a good thing, as I'm old (61) and missed several earlier opportunities in life to buy vs. rent. Landlord raised rent by 20% ($500) right as I got back from my godson's wedding in Scotland, at height of summer tourist season, and where I confidently gave a rather large cash gift. So the timing was unfortunate, and I had planned to save towards a purchase six months out or so. But often in life, unexpected events that force us to act sooner, turn out to be for the better.

I have contacted the vendor for the loyalty discount code (and updated contact info) in hopes that I close a house deal quickly enough that I can make this rather cheap purchase (in relative terms) without risking my immediate (and rather short-notice) needs and credit rating/liability.  It's hard for me to resist these sorts of libraries.


----------



## pulse (Aug 11, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Hah, even 38 GB is monstrous! But yeah, it's not always obvious which libraries are compressed or not, looking at the installation folders.
> 
> Batrawi, thanks for your empathy. It's actually a good thing, as I'm old (61) and missed several earlier opportunities in life to buy vs. rent. Landlord raised rent by 20% ($500) right as I got back from my godson's wedding in Scotland, at height of summer tourist season, and where I confidently gave a rather large cash gift. So the timing was unfortunate, and I had planned to save towards a purchase six months out or so. But often in life, unexpected events that force us to act sooner, turn out to be for the better.
> 
> I have contacted the vendor for the loyalty discount code (and updated contact info) in hopes that I close a house deal quickly enough that I can make this rather cheap purchase (in relative terms) without risking my immediate (and rather short-notice) needs.  It's hard for me to resist these sorts of libraries.



Hi Mark Thank you for the bit of history about the oud... I'm still learning too! The main thing I understood was that the Turkish Oud are highly regarded. So it was nice to hear it in more detail from you.

I'm very sorry to hear about your situation... I hope you get some relief soon mate. Either-way I just saw your email come through, you will hear from me soon 

Regarding the other libraries, The way I look at things is that they are all just different flavours. One instrument will be useful for one track and not so for another. You can never have too many instruments... I'm a bit of an instrument hoarder myself  The more brushes for my canvas the merrier!


----------



## musophrenic (Aug 13, 2019)

pulse said:


> Just got sent a new Oud track by the talented multi instrumentalist and composer Meena Shamaly!!!




Always glad to help! Hope y'all enjoy the demo. Personally, I can never have too many oud libraries (or actual ouds for that matter, lol, got two in the studio after having recently sold one - and I want MOAR).


----------



## pulse (Aug 13, 2019)

musophrenic said:


> Always glad to help! Hope y'all enjoy the demo. Personally, I can never have too many oud libraries (or actual ouds for that matter, lol, got two in the studio after having recently sold one - and I want MOAR).


Thanks for the awesome demo mate!! It is Oudtastic!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 13, 2019)

pulse said:


> Thanks for the awesome demo mate!! It is Oudtastic!


For a second there I thought you said "Oudstanding".
Opportunity missed! ..... or not

Congrats on the release! Sounds fantastic and is very fun to play. Not hard to see where all those gigabytes go once you dive into the instrument


----------



## pulse (Aug 14, 2019)

Jdiggity1 said:


> For a second there I thought you said "Oudstanding".
> Opportunity missed! ..... or not
> 
> Congrats on the release! Sounds fantastic and is very fun to play. Not hard to see where all those gigabytes go once you dive into the instrument


Thanks Mate it surely was a team effort! So happy to finally have it released into the wild 

Been trying to come up with Oud puns/slogans.... how about:

_*Don't be the Oud one out and go grab a copy now!!!!*_  lol


----------



## babylonwaves (Aug 14, 2019)

oudles of fun!


----------



## pulse (Aug 14, 2019)

babylonwaves said:


> oudles of fun!


Now we are talking!


----------



## ysnyvz (Aug 18, 2019)

Here is a track I made with World Strings Oud and World Percussion:


----------



## pulse (Aug 18, 2019)

ysnyvz said:


> Here is a track I made with World Strings Oud and World Percussion:



wonderful mate thanks for sharing!


----------



## pulse (Aug 23, 2019)

I just heard back from the wonderful Theodore Shapiro!!! (Zoolander 2, Ghostbusters, The Secret Life of Walter Mitty)

_"It's really good. Very playable, which is the most important thing. I was very quickly able to start feeling like I was making music. Much like the World Percussion, it just sounds great, is intuitive, and eliminates the barrier of trying to make the sample do what you want it to do. Great work!"_

Also just a friendly reminder that the promo sale will be over by the end of this month


----------



## pulse (Aug 28, 2019)

Some cool tips and tricks by the talented Meena Shamaly!


----------



## pulse (Aug 30, 2019)

Promo ending in 24 hours


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Dec 12, 2019)

Back on sale at the original promo price, starting today -- at least at Best Service (I haven't checked other sources yet), and along with huge discounts on the other Evolution Series. Surprised it wasn't in the announcements section but didn't think it was OK to post there as a non-vendor, so I found an older thread. As my evaluation of the vendor's other products has risen substantially of late, I may finally buy this one. I have several good Oud libraries, but the instrument varies a lot and this one's different. I'm not quite sure if it's the instrument (e.g. nationality), player (similar qualifier), or both.


----------



## Zee (Dec 12, 2019)

This one is a lot better at accompaniment than anything else on the market the tone lends itself better to lower dynamics which is also unlike anything else out there IMO


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Dec 12, 2019)

Good to know! I'll probably grab it tonight, once home, as I am working mostly on my Middle East based projects at the moment (along with final wrap-up of Latin American material).


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 13, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Back on sale at the original promo price, starting today -- at least at Best Service (I haven't checked other sources yet), and along with huge discounts on the other Evolution Series. Surprised it wasn't in the announcements section but didn't think it was OK to post there as a non-vendor, so I found an older thread. As my evaluation of the vendor's other products has risen substantially of late, I may finally buy this one. I have several good Oud libraries, but the instrument varies a lot and this one's different. I'm not quite sure if it's the instrument (e.g. nationality), player (similar qualifier), or both.


 Thanks Mark, I was looking out for this on Black Friday, but sadly no sale. Will consider grabbing it out now, pending remaining funds.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Dec 13, 2019)

I just finished installing it, and gave it a quick try. Really nice timbre and phrasing, as one would expect from a library this size and with so much attention to detail.

I totally forgot that I had a loyalty discount for it, but probably it had expired by now. I'm on standby for a sub gig in front of many thousands of people in a couple of weeks time, so am kind of bouncing off walls at the moment and trying not to flub anything that I'm in the middle of.


----------



## ProtectedRights (Dec 13, 2019)

Only 5 exclamation marks in the title? Man, with 6 I'd immediately have bought the library, but with 5, nahhh

:D


----------



## pulse (Dec 13, 2019)

Zee said:


> This one is a lot better at accompaniment than anything else on the market the tone lends itself better to lower dynamics which is also unlike anything else out there IMO


Great to hear your thoughts... this particular oud is very warm and mellow... the lower dynamics are also my favourite


----------



## pulse (Dec 13, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> I just finished installing it, and gave it a quick try. Really nice timbre and phrasing, as one would expect from a library this size and with so much attention to detail.
> 
> I totally forgot that I had a loyalty discount for it, but probably it had expired by now. I'm on standby for a sub gig in front of many thousands of people in a couple of weeks time, so am kind of bouncing off walls at the moment and trying not to flub anything that I'm in the middle of.


Hey Mate very happy you are enjoying the instrument... it is also great to hear your experiences 

Regarding the loyalty discount this is only available directly through our website and not through our 3rd party distributors. I'm happy to let you use this discount in the future towards any of our other current and future products. Just email to remind me that I mentioned this


----------



## pulse (Dec 13, 2019)

ProtectedRights said:


> Only 5 exclamation marks in the title? Man, with 6 I'd immediately have bought the library, but with 5, nahhh
> 
> :D


Marketing 101 The more exclamation marks the better the deal!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Dec 13, 2019)

Hey, you cheated by adding a seventh one but making it look like you added an eighth, as the lower-case "l" looks a lot like an exclamation point.


----------



## pulse (Dec 13, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Hey, you cheated by adding a seventh one but making it look like you added an eighth, as the lower-case "l" looks a lot like an exclamation point.


lol well one has to try


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 14, 2019)

After all these months, I finally bought the Evolution Series Oud. I can't wait to download and play it.


----------



## pulse (Dec 14, 2019)

Lode_Runner said:


> After all these months, I finally bought the Evolution Series Oud. I can't wait to download and play it.


Thanks Lode_Runner! Hope you enjoy the library!


----------



## Maximvs (Dec 16, 2019)

When is the current sale ends?

Kind regards, Max T.


----------



## pulse (Dec 16, 2019)

Massimo said:


> When is the current sale ends?
> 
> Kind regards, Max T.


Hi Max it ends December 31st


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Dec 16, 2019)

That's plenty of time for people to "Drink the Egg Nog".


----------



## pulse (Dec 16, 2019)

Mark Schmieder said:


> That's plenty of time for people to "Drink the Egg Nog".


lol its very deadly that egg nog!!!!


----------



## Maximvs (Dec 17, 2019)

pulse said:


> Hi Max it ends December 31st


Thanks a lot!

Cheers, Max T.


----------

